# Laptop turns on, then immediately turns off



## slowboy57

My laptop [Toshiba] will not turn on. Actually, it turns on for a second, then turns off. Even after several attempts, it still will not stay on. I can hear the fan start up right before the computer turns off. Can any one tell me what is wrong, and how to fix this? Please !:4-dontkno

Thanks,

slowboy57


----------



## night_shift

Hi slowboy57 and welcome to TSF

Try this -

Please remove any media from media slots including USB, CD/DVD drive and flash drives etc. Disconnect all items connected to USB (including any USB wireless devices), hdmi, firewire ports etc.

• Remove the battery and AC cord. 

• Remove the bottom access cover/covers of your laptop. 

• Remove and reseat your RAM modules.

• Replace your covers.

• Hold down your power button for 30 seconds (Battery and AC still disconnected).

• Replace your AC power (not battery) and turn the computer on.

This is called a hard reset. If it works COOL, then replace your battery.


----------



## slowboy57

Hi night_shift, 
and thanks for the 'welcome'.

I did as you said, but it made no difference. Still have the same problem...[push on/off button...light comes on and immediately goes off].

[per my original post, I don't believe the fan is trying to come on, not enough time between on/off]

My son and wife have used this laptop for 2yrs now, and have had it sitting on bed, lap, pillows, etc. regardless of my telling them it needed space to breath to prevent overheating. 
Do you think something has burnt up [hard drive etc.] from overheating?
I have a feeling that this is the case. If so, how can I know and fix it? Can a new hard drive, or whatever is bad, be purchased reasonably priced and replaced by me?

Thanks,
slowboy57


----------



## night_shift

This is a classic failure of laptops if operated this way. My experience has always shown up the motherboard to fail. The problem occurs with the heat and over time the thermal stress drys (cracks) the solder joints on the motherboard. I would say greater than about 90% of the time the hardware is ok.

You could get the motherboard professionaly reflowed to cure this, can be expensive. There are also home grown methods involving ovens and hot air guns that have a high success rate, but no long term guarantees. I've been running a reflowed Acer since last September ok.


----------



## slowboy57

Thanks again for the info night_shift.

Would it be cheaper to have motherboard reflowed, or new laptop? Which do you suggest?

slowboy57


----------



## night_shift

Ok

Lets try another couple of things before we go down that road.

Try as much of this as you practically can - *Black Screen Issues and Troubleshooting *


----------

